
Have you deleted your Facebook account? - jessekorzan
https://deletefacebook.xyz/
======
rzzzwilson
I'd like to cancel my account, but due to being an old semi-curmudgeon, I've
never _had_ a FaceBook account. People kept telling me that I was missing
something, and now I see what they meant, I think.

------
skandl
I'd like to, but what is a reasonable alternative? I mainly want a social
place to share and connect with friends, many of whom are not technical
people. If they were, things would be much easier...

~~~
flukus
Meatspace. Other alternatives would be skype chat, IRC, email.

If you just want to share and connect with friends then facebook has nothing
unique.

